# Question on interview/decision date for BA TV/Film Production at UCLA



## latcat

Hey everyone! I applied for transfer for UCLA undergrad TV/Film program.. I am seeing that the interviews happened last weekend. I am unsure if that is for freshmen or transfer. But, I am discouraged because I did not receive one. The chances of me getting in are slim if I dont? Not sure how many people are selected to interview.


----------



## Chris W

Click link below for our current stats for UCLA undergrad:


UCLA - Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media (B.A.) Acceptance Rate






22%

Admitted
2   out of   9   Admitted



22%

Waitlisted
2   out of   9   Waitlisted



56%

*Not Admitted*
5   out of   9   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



It appears you need an interview to be accepted but there aren't too many applications in our database. Please be sure to add yours if you haven't already.


----------

